# how to register a half Nubian & half Nigerian goat



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

I got Ollie and Dottie last year and they had babies in the spring last year. I would like to register the babies from them....The do have the papers from each of their parents....ADGA says I can't register with them unless they are pure bred....aren't there other organization I can register them with? onder:


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

You should be able to register them at the miniature dairy goat association. I'm new to it too or I would give you more precise info :greengrin: - check their website for a better explanation.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Great thanks will do


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if you have papers on both parents then the kids can be registered with the MDGA as 1generation


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

The two popular registries for minis are MDGA and TMGR. I prefer MDGA and that is who I register mine through. It is pretty easy, applications are on their site. You do have to send in copies of both parents' paperwork if offspring is 1st gen.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks....I got on the MDGA site and it looks easy..thanks...


----------



## creakingpinesfarm (Jan 14, 2011)

You can register them with the TMGR with native on appearance as a mini Nubian.


----------

